# End of March on the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*End of March on the Florida Middle Grounds*

For those who have never fished the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds you have absolutely no ides what you are missing. The Middle Grounds, with its 170 species of fish, relies upon the existence of the Loop Current. The Grounds ecosystem represents the northern scope of octocoral communities in North America. The fish species are markedly tropical and are hungry. How hungry? Let's go see.

Years ago the Grounds, over 70 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, was off-limits to even the most serious fishermen.

Today's huge outboards have changed all of that. In addition, well equipped head boats, such as the Florida Fisherman ll, make regular two day trips to the Middle Grounds:



Is the trip worth the 70+ mile journey?

Let's take a look as through on the water pictures & video we see first-hand what the 'End of March on the Florida Middle Grounds' is really like.

The last end of March 2020 Florida Fisherman ll over-night Grounds trip was...



Will the fishing be that good this year? Only one way to find out. Let's Go!



Florida native, Mr, John Martin, leads the way:



The Great Line Toss:

OH NO! Will misses again:





After a fantastic meal and a long rest it's time for the:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's looking good:







Limiting out, two day limit, of American Red Snapper has become a regular thing on the Florida Fisherman ll. 

This year is really looking good:



And they are running BIG:



Talk about a fish that will put a smile on anyone's face:



Talk about BIG! The fish that made the Florida fish sandwich famous:



Fresh Grouper on Central Florida's Cuban bread is a treat northerners can only dream of. 

Want a fight to 'dream of?' Once you have done battle with a huge shark you will never forget it. 

Often help is needed:





Late Saturday evening. By our standards fishing has been a little slow. But, then again, you would not believe our standards:



Talk about high standards, Tammy demands only the best:



A fantastic meal enjoyed with good friends and boxes stuffed full of fish on the Fabulous Florida Middle Ground is something to be remember until the end of time:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sunday Morning:







We will never forget:



Captain Dylan Hubbard films the catch:



And, 'the catch,' is just the beginning:



John's BIG Red Grouper earned jackpot money:





Check out the on-the-water action packed video. 












For those who have never fished the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds you have absolutely no ides what you are missing. 

The ladies who make it all possible:





credits:

Hubbard's Marina

Wikipedia


----------

